# What if???



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

You are on a delivery and your car broke down. Your husband, wife, son, daughter, BF, GF, neighbor all are unreachable or unable to come and help you due to work or laziness. What options you have, keep in mind you have 50+ pks if Logistics or 7 deliveries sitting in your car to be delivered.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

What if huh ? some things are understandable


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> What if huh ? some things are understandable


There is no such word "understandable" in Amazon Flex Support dictionary. As a seasoned Flexer how many times you have got 100% accurate help from Amazon Flex Support? Or even "got" help from Amazon Flex Support?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

You call support. Then you call the warehouse. They send someone to pick up your route. You are not penalized in any way. Of the 20 or so times I have called support, they have not 'helped' to my satisfaction exactly twice.
BTW, contrary to an earlier post, they are 100% U.S. based.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

This post is very useful. LOLOL NOT


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

This isnt as disastrous as it sounds. UberPasco nailed it. I have never gotten someone on support who didnt sound like an American.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> You call support. Then you call the warehouse. They send someone to pick up your route. You are not penalized in any way. Of the 20 or so times I have called support, they have not 'helped' to my satisfaction exactly twice.
> BTW, contrary to an earlier post, they are 100% U.S. based.


Our warehouse does NOT have a phone number to give it to IC drivers!
Emailing response system is out sourced based in India.
Call response system is US home based.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Our warehouse does NOT have a phone number to give it to IC drivers!
> Emailing response system is out sourced based in India.
> Call response system is US home based.


They do if you ask nicely and tell them what it would be used for.
Emailing support is for *****ing, not help, with the exception of app issues which they have been helpful usually on 2nd try.
Phone support is very helpful , though not completely comprehending the situations we run into all the time.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This isnt as disastrous as it sounds. UberPasco nailed it. I have never gotten someone on support who didnt sound like an American.


What exactly does an American sound like?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SavageSvage said:


> What exactly does an American sound like?


Like Apu character in Simpsons


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

FlexDriver said:


> Our warehouse does NOT have a phone number to give it to IC drivers!
> Emailing response system is out sourced based in India.
> Call response system is US home based.


Aren't you in Phoenix? The warehouse phone number is posted on the door 

g


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

gaj said:


> Aren't you in Phoenix? The warehouse phone number is posted on the door
> 
> g


No I am on East Coast, hillbilly country!


----------



## tryingoutflex (Dec 8, 2016)

Ours also does not give out the number to drivers (Sunnyvale) and phone support also does not have a way to contact them by phone.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

FlexDriver said:


> No I am on East Coast, hillbilly country!


Whoops, sorry!

g


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

IF my car broke down I'd call AAA...If not fixable then I'll just call someone to loan me their car. I mean come on not every family member/friend is gonna be unavailable money talks...IF none of that for some unforsaken reason works. Then I'll call support. They actually contacted the WH when I told them to let them know I was late and told me to ask for an override, I was stuck in traffic 45mins late do to black Friday madness. Blue vest even said "support told us don't worry"


----------

